# Sponsering my wife



## zeenusman

What are the requirements to sponsor my wife in sharjah?


----------



## kulugo

zeenusman said:


> What are the requirements to sponsor my wife in sharjah?


hxxp://www(dot)dubaifaqs(dot)com/visa-husband-wife-dubai.php

*Documents required for spouse and family residence permit*

Application form - from typist at DNRD or relevant UAE visa processing department.
2 photographs of spouse (but bring a couple of extra photos). 
Original entry permit of spouse (e.g. visit visa, tourist visa) 
Original passports of sponsor, spouse and other family members being sponsored. 
Original valid medical certificate 
Copy of the sponsor's employment contract or salary certificate 
Copy of the sponsor's valid residence permit 
Copy of sponsor's e-gate card in Dubai (unconfirmed if this is necessary) 
Residence contract in name of sponsor or close relative if applying at Sharjah Naturalisation & Residency Department (SNRD), attested by the Sharjah Municipality (Gulf News 11 August 2008). This apparently does not apply to professional workers on higher salaries. 
Health insurance for spouse (might not be required, or required in Abu Dhabi only).
Document list based on information on DNRD website. A marriage certificate (or birth certificate for children) is not specified but bring one anyway. It will need to be attested in home country or country of marriage (relevant marriage court or authority > UAE embassy in country of marriage). Bring originals of all documents also, even if only a copy is specified. Expect to to make two trips to the visa processing office - the first to find out what additional documents you need to bring. 

*Procedure to arrange husband / wife visa*Spouse should go to medical clinic to do blood test and x-ray. 
Spouse and sponsor go to immigration department typing center with all documents - pay fees and get application form filled in. 
Typing center will direct you to the next counter. 
Fees are AED 300 for a 3 year residence permit (AED 100 per year) + 10 dhs processing fee + 120 dhs if urgent processing required.

If your spouse overstays his/her entry permit before processing the residence visa, there will be fines of 25 dhs per day imposed (or more if that has changed). 
It is not necessary to depart and re-enter the UAE when changing entry permit to residence visa.


----------



## zeenusman

What should be the salary range?
What is the eligible job category?











kulugo said:


> hxxp://www(dot)dubaifaqs(dot)com/visa-husband-wife-dubai.php
> 
> *Documents required for spouse and family residence permit*
> 
> Application form - from typist at DNRD or relevant UAE visa processing department.
> 2 photographs of spouse (but bring a couple of extra photos).
> Original entry permit of spouse (e.g. visit visa, tourist visa)
> Original passports of sponsor, spouse and other family members being sponsored.
> Original valid medical certificate
> Copy of the sponsor's employment contract or salary certificate
> Copy of the sponsor's valid residence permit
> Copy of sponsor's e-gate card in Dubai (unconfirmed if this is necessary)
> Residence contract in name of sponsor or close relative if applying at Sharjah Naturalisation & Residency Department (SNRD), attested by the Sharjah Municipality (Gulf News 11 August 2008). This apparently does not apply to professional workers on higher salaries.
> Health insurance for spouse (might not be required, or required in Abu Dhabi only).
> Document list based on information on DNRD website. A marriage certificate (or birth certificate for children) is not specified but bring one anyway. It will need to be attested in home country or country of marriage (relevant marriage court or authority > UAE embassy in country of marriage). Bring originals of all documents also, even if only a copy is specified. Expect to to make two trips to the visa processing office - the first to find out what additional documents you need to bring.
> 
> *Procedure to arrange husband / wife visa*Spouse should go to medical clinic to do blood test and x-ray.
> Spouse and sponsor go to immigration department typing center with all documents - pay fees and get application form filled in.
> Typing center will direct you to the next counter.
> Fees are AED 300 for a 3 year residence permit (AED 100 per year) + 10 dhs processing fee + 120 dhs if urgent processing required.
> 
> If your spouse overstays his/her entry permit before processing the residence visa, there will be fines of 25 dhs per day imposed (or more if that has changed).
> It is not necessary to depart and re-enter the UAE when changing entry permit to residence visa.


----------



## jsc.trvlr

I'm being told her marriage cert needs to go through USA UAE Embassy to UAE Department to the company that sponsors you. I'm trying to find out the full details myself. This will not happen overnight - as you probably already know.


----------

